# Dominique Phinot was a great composer almost forgotten what do you think?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There are not so many recordings LP I know nothing, CD there two albums and several appearance, like Gombert if you focus on the works, this man, accomplish and forget the private life of the man, you will find an amazing composer

Ensemble Brabant release of Him truly shine!
Ensemble Scandicus a good listen too

There are several cameo appearances but, besides these two recordings, I know next to nothing.

He is a refine polyphonist an honorary Franco-Flemish or French composer.

What about you lady & gentelmens what do you think, please if interested, elaborate.Be as Tedious as it get, about this man work & available beside these two afored mention albums?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's this






They recorded it here


----------

